# Oven Stuffer Roaster...hack???



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I have a taste for extra crunchy fried chicken. Don't have any basic chicken parts though.
I did buy a few oven stuffer roasters that were on sale for .49 cents a pound a short while ago.
Question I have about using one....can I cut it up and fry it like regular chicken? The average size of them
is just over 7 lbs. I've never tried and don't want to waste it thru trial and error.

Thanks


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes, cut into parts and adjust cooking time for the larger bird. The only difference in a fryer and roaster is the roaster is a larger bird. Kind of like a puppy, slot, yearling,& drum. It's the same fish, just different sizes.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Thanks Bocefus.
It's almost finished thawing and I will give it a go for dinner today....maybe even earlier.
I haven't had fried chix in a while. A couple pieces should satisfy my craving.

Thanks again


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Whole Roaster comes with the backbone attached and all the nastiness [kidneys and such between where hind quarters meet] I'm sure you know how to cleave it but, Separate your drum sticks and then separate either at the joint or short of it to make short thighs, which is I think the best dark meat on the bird. Roasters have a ton of fat bred into them, you could soften them up ,with a parboil before seasoning and going to the grill . Add some Sweet Baby Rays Vidalia. Just a thought if you are not frying. That's what I am making. Good Luck.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Peixaria said:


> Whole Roaster comes with the backbone attached and all the nastiness [kidneys and such between where hind quarters meet] I'm sure you know how to cleave it but, Separate your drum sticks and then separate either at the joint or short of it to make short thighs, which is I think the best dark meat on the bird. Roasters have a ton of fat bred into them, you could soften them up ,with a parboil before seasoning and going to the grill . Add some Sweet Baby Rays Vidalia. Just a thought if you are not frying. That's what I am making. Good Luck.


Thanks Peixaria.
I was so tired yesterday. I didn't get to do the entire bird. I got the parts separated. 
Decided to cook the breast meat only. I can't believe how thick both of those two half pieces were.
It made a lot of strips. Fried them up after letting them marinade a bit.
They came out so juicy and tender. Didn't dry up on me like the usual small fryer size one does.

I will be cooking up the other parts for dinner today. Not sure yet if frying or baking them.
Froze the breast bone and 2 back bone parts for crabbing. Nice heavy pieces.
I probably won't need weight to hold down the crab basket.

I was thinking chicken and dumplings initially. Just couldn't over that craving for fried chix. Didn't want to go to the store to buy
cut up thighs, etc. Worked well this time. I got another one this morning. They were on sale for 89 cents a pound...not as good a
deal as when they were 49 cents a pound. I liked how it came out and decided to get a fresh one...hoping to roast it in a Nu-Wave off brand
thingy tomorrow. 

Thanks again


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Can't go wrong with cooking a whole bird in the crockpot. Makes it fall off the bone tender.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Mmmmmm fried chicken or chicken and dumplings ....can't go wrong with either one.


----------

